
Taking GNOME to the Next Level - Xyzodiac
http://afaikblog.wordpress.com/2012/08/31/taking-gnome-3-to-the-next-level/
======
krakensden
> The way that the tray is triggered has also been changed. The hot corner –
> which many people had problems with – has been replaced. Instead, the whole
> of the bottom screen edge now acts as a trigger area; letting the mouse rest
> there for a short period will cause the tray to appear. We plan to improve
> this behaviour in subsequent releases, so that a certain about of pressure
> against the screen edge is required to open the tray (we need to wait for
> changes down the stack before we can achieve this).

Honestly, this makes me nervous. The Gnome team often seems far too willing to
ship a bad experience because it will help "drain the swamp".

~~~
ealexhudson
I'm looking forward to it - at worst, it means they've just increased the area
in which that bar can be activated.

I have a dual-screen setup with the primary on the left; that bottom-right
corner is often (but not always, weirdly enough) quite hard to hit if there
isn't a notification there. This will be a boon to users like me, and I don't
see a downside - it seems strictly an improvement, even if they want to
improve it further later on...

------
jim_kaiser
What I find amazingly idiotic is that when I try to access the url from India,
I get this message

"The URL you requested has been blocked as per instructions from Department of
Telecom(CHNN). URL = afaikblog.wordpress.com/2012/08/31/taking-gnome-3-to-the-
next-level/"

Now, why the department of telecommunications is taking down articles on
Gnome, one can only speculate. But, I think that they think Gnome is a
bittorrent client. It's the only reasonable explanation. :)

~~~
goombastic
Sigh. India, where bureaucracy and logic are at war with each other.

~~~
luriel
Bureaucracy and logic (and common sense) have been in perpetual war everywhere
since the invention of the concept of government.

------
biomechanica
Gnome may not be dead and it's nice to see them work hard to achieve a
suitable user experience. However, I personally don't like the _look_ of it.
To me it seems the windows don't fit the rest of the U.I. The borders are too
big, in my opinion and the buttons don't "feel" right or look right.

Usability wise, it's still lacking, I think. I'm a grumpy sob, I guess. I hope
they succeed but I have to be honest, I don't think they will.

/end grump

~~~
nuclear_eclipse
Thankfully, for those of us who prefer our desktops to work well rather than
look good, there are always third party options for themes. I personally
combine the "Holo" Gnome Shell theme with the "Adwaita Dark" Gtk theme, and I
think the result is a vast improvement.

------
rogerbinns
What I want is to be able to use the Gnome Shell at the same time as a panel.
Currently you can only pick one. Gnome Shell (and Unity) suck at managing
multiple instances of apps or their windows which covers most of what I run
due to a dual screen setup. So I need the panel for that, but then can't use
the Shell.

I did have both working in an earlier release, but the panel was from a third
party and they break on every gnome release.

~~~
emilsedgh
KDE could be easily configured to behave like that.

disclaimer: KDE contributor.

~~~
rogerbinns
It has been a while since I last tried KDE so I tried again - using Kubuntu.
All I got was a bottom panel and never found any way of getting an equivalent
to the Gnome Shell.

But it also reminded me why I have never liked KDE - it just feels too busy
with too much going on. I prefer things simpler visually as well as
functionally. Yes, I'm one of those people who are quite happy when Gnome go
around removing configurability (right up till the point it is an option I
use). I try to use defaults as much as possible and find it important that
they are appealing and well thought out.

~~~
emilsedgh
Well, you should look for 'Screen Edges' in System Settings. There you can
define the proper action for top-left corner (set it to Present Windows
effect). Also, you can remove the bottom panel and/or configure it to look
like windows, mac or gnome shell.

But if you are a person who prefers to stick with defaults, well, KDE's
defaults are very old and plain.

~~~
rogerbinns
That isn't what Gnome shell does - many window managers can do that and it is
mostly useless to me since I have so many windows (that are the same) open -
taskbars work easier.

The useful bits of Gnome shell show up when you press the Windows key (far
easier than trying to find a spot on a dual screen setup). Sure you get the
window selector, but far more usefully you can start typing stuff and it finds
useful matches (apps, contacts etc). It also has a nicer notification system,
as well as improved 'tray' (whatever they call it).

------
wangweij
Taking GNOME to the Previous Level?

------
ezesolares
tired of gnome PR.. gnome is dead, let it RIP

~~~
rbanffy
On what planet is it dead?

Gnome is still the default GUI on a lot of operating systems. In fact, I'm
quite fond of Gnome Shell on one of my laptops.

What bothers m most is what I perceive as a need to follow Microsoft. I fear
things like the lock screen thing will prove confusing for many users.

~~~
jlgreco
As fair as I am concerned GNOME is dead and rotting but the major distros,
seemingly blind to this, have left it sitting at the head of the table.

Among the linux users I know, there are two categories. Those who change their
DE, and those who complain endlessly about it.

~~~
knewter
Every linux user I know (except maybe two) runs gnome3/gnome-shell and loves
it. One of those two run gnome3 with unity. So only one user I know isn't
running gnome - he runs kde. He plans to try out gnome for a month after
watching me with it.

I love where they're going with gnome3. I understand the frustration people
have, because there are some places where it superficially feels like 2 steps
forward, 2 steps back. However, if you use it you can _feel_ how good the
platform decisions seem to have been, and if you watch it improve with each
point release you really get a feel that these guys are _enjoying_ providing
top notch Free Software again (gnome2 was stagnant). Also, if you want to use
gnome2....just freaking do so.

~~~
mindcrime
I have yet to meet anybody IRL who actually _likes_ Gnome3. I see a few
posters on the 'net from time to time who claim to like it, but that's it.

OTOH, I see a lot of people saying they've switch to Mate, or Cinammon, or
KDE, or XFCE, etc. Personally, I've switched to KDE and couldn't be happier.
Good riddance to Gnome, as far as I'm concerned.

